# Firefox open maximized?



## Artoonie (Aug 30, 2006)

How can I make firefox open in a maximized window?


----------



## Redbull{wings} (Aug 30, 2006)

after you open it double click the top bar of the window and close it when it opens again it should be maximized by default


----------



## PC eye (Aug 30, 2006)

FireFox opens right up to a full screen without a problem. Your folder options to remember left folder open setting may have to be changed if that doesn't work for some reason. It's a simple setting there.


----------



## vonbismarck (Aug 30, 2006)

Artoonie said:


> How can I make firefox open in a maximized window?



If you go to the properties of the firefox button, you can set it to open at maximized.


----------



## PC eye (Aug 31, 2006)

Too often especially lately when opening a link seen on a post IE will open to partially minimized screen even though it will open full screen using the desktop icon. The F11 key should open up to full screen right away if needed. In the shortcut properties you would select the "run in normal window" option.


----------



## Artoonie (Aug 31, 2006)

vonbismarck said:


> If you go to the properties of the firefox button, you can set it to open at maximized.



Oooh yes, that's what i was looking for haha. thanks.

and thanks to everyone else! YOU ALL RULE! ALL OF YOU!
*YES, EVEN YOU, KIND USER WHO IS READING THIS JUST TO SEE WHAT IT IS ABOUT. YOU ARE ALSO AWESOME! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYS! YEEEAAAAAAHHHHH*


----------



## vonbismarck (Aug 31, 2006)

Artoonie said:


> Oooh yes, that's what i was looking for haha. thanks.
> 
> and thanks to everyone else! YOU ALL RULE! ALL OF YOU!
> *YES, EVEN YOU, KIND USER WHO IS READING THIS JUST TO SEE WHAT IT IS ABOUT. YOU ARE ALSO AWESOME! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYS! YEEEAAAAAAHHHHH*



Glad that we were able to help you.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 1, 2006)

Gee? What to do with all those nice flowers? hhmmmm....


----------

